# Disneyland Parking



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

Just back from two weeks in France including a trip (for the kids) to Disneyland.

On arriving there was a toll booth where I had to pay €13 for my first days parking, fair enough. Was told I could pay the other days inside, or leave and reenter the parking each day.

I did my 3 days and on the last day was directed to the information desk for my parking query. They told me that I just had to pay it on exiting the parking.

I left the parking lot, filled up with diseasel in Esso and continued and was suddenly on the motorway.

There was no exit booth. So I got 3 days for €13???

Is this right?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

There was no exit booth. So I got 3 days for €13??? 

Is this right?

NO  But i've done it


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll be spending four nights at Disneyland with family and will be leaving the motorhome in their car park and staying in one of the Disney Hotels. I was told that I must go every morning to pay the 13 Euro fee for that days parking. I could not pay for four days in one go which I thought was a bit of a drag especially when you're actually staying in their hotel!!


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

I asked the toll booth attendant how to pay for the days he said "inside".
I asked then I bought my entry tickets, he said "inside".

I asked a staff member walking around and he said " at the customer service desk".

I asked at the customer service desk and she said "on your way out".

I did try, so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## caravale (Jun 5, 2009)

hi heading to france in july with 2 kids age 4 and 6 going to disneyland from cherbourg for 3 days hoping to park there any advice on travelling and overnite stay at disneyland. many thanks


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

my advice is don't turn up too late at night.

i'm not sure what time the car park closes. we arrived at 11.00 to find it all locked up. we were going to park outside, but there were a few shady looking characters around, so we decided to head off to les jablines campsite (as reccomended on this forum) - 10 mins away and really fiendly. (that was closed when we got there, but security guard let us in).

chris


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

There is no hookup. There will be PLENTY of space.
There is a place where you can empty water (it's a driveover thing for the buses) but I could not find anywhere to empty the cassette.

It is right beside the big long walkway (motorised) to bring you up to the entrance. This walkway has happy clappy music playing LOUDLY until 0030!!!!! If you can, then park away from this. It means you have to walk further but you might retain your sanity.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

oh and you will probably get stuck in traffic jams if you are heading around paris ring roads during rush hour so factor that in too.


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi 

If you buy a fantasy pass for €108 per person you get free parking plus 10% of all purchases and entry into park for 95% of the year. 
We use it regularly, as we can get the train into Paris, Val de Europe etc during Easter or late Autumn. 
During the summer ideal stop off point heading down south or heading back! We got 18 months for price of 12 last time!


----------



## caravale (Jun 5, 2009)

heading to eurodisney from cherbourg could anyone please tell me what direction to take and how long also after 4 days at eurodisney we are then heading towards brittany, the following week were coming home via roscoff we have 2 kids 4 and 6 looking good campsites on route many thanks.


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

chrisblack said:


> my advice is don't turn up too late at night.
> 
> i'm not sure what time the car park closes. we arrived at 11.00 to find it all locked up. we were going to park outside, but there were a few shady looking characters around, so we decided to head off to les jablines campsite (as reccomended on this forum) - 10 mins away and really fiendly. (that was closed when we got there, but security guard let us in).
> 
> chris


we were late arriving we got there just after 21.30 think we just missed getting in so we parked up out side for the night with 2 other vans 1 belgian an 1 french when i woke there was around 30 vans parked up waiting for the gates to re-open at 07.30 with no probs


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

caravale said:


> heading to eurodisney from cherbourg could anyone please tell me what direction to take and how long also after 4 days at eurodisney we are then heading towards brittany,


Hi caravale.
Cherbourg is about the furthest port from Paris. But when you come out of the port at Cherbourg just follow signs for Toutes Directions and you will pick up the Caen/Paris N13 road. No tolls until well after Caen.

Likely travel time around 4+ hours. Then again Brittany is all the way back again.

Ray.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We were at DLP a couple of weeks ago.

We didn't see anyone 'policing' the car park or checking up that you had paid for parking each day.

The annual pass which gives you the free parking (Fantasy) is now 129 euros. 

Also, the ladies toliets and shower block was closed as they were being refurbished. The disabled shower was also out of commission.

There were quite a few ladies using the gents facilities.
My husband said there were some 'young ladies' who had taken over the gents toilets, who had only very small hand towels covering their modesty, blowdrying their hair at the socket - he also said that he had no objections to this :wink:


----------



## Plankton (Apr 9, 2008)

*Disney fantasy pass*

Jackc, where and how do I buy a Fantasy Pass for Disney, I am going to Cherbourg 14th July and 1st stop Disney with 2 adults & 4 kids!


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Disney fantasy pass*



Plankton said:


> Jackc, where and how do I buy a Fantasy Pass for Disney, I am going to Cherbourg 14th July and 1st stop Disney with 2 adults & 4 kids!


Hi Plankton,

You can get your annual passes at the annual pass office in the Disneyland park - next to the entrance to Discovery Land.

Be sure to retain your entrance tickets and car-parking ticket as this will be credited against your annual pass purchase.

The credit back is supposed to be one day's enterance. However, we were extremely fortunate a couple of years back to have a three day ticket that we submitted as part of our 'Dream' pass application and the value of all three days was subtracted from our annual pass cost 

The result was that for 4 of us we got unlimted 12 months entry to DLP for just over £200.00, crikey what a nice surprise that was!!


----------



## caravale (Jun 5, 2009)

hi anyone know any good campsites between paris and roscoff 2 adults 2 kids many thanks


----------

